# The price of bloodworm's



## Brian Chadwick (Mar 22, 2015)

The price of everything has gone up and so the price of worms would also. The money and effort it takes to locate these worms has increased greatly. Being a wormers for over 35 years I can tell you that it's not getting easier !.Now certain groups in Maine are waging a campaign against wormers through legislation and denied access to mudflats.This will not help fill the demand for worms


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

And? Your point????


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

The lack of blood worms or over price blood worms.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

What else is in the flats that their trying to protect


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

And how much does it cost to get worms? I may have it all wrong but what more do you need than a bucket, rake and boots or waders?


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Benji said:


> And how much does it cost to get worms? I may have it all wrong but what more do you need than a bucket, rake and boots or waders?


...wouldn't be surprised to find out the legislation is FUNDED by Gulp and or fishbites.....or both....


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Benji said:


> And how much does it cost to get worms? I may have it all wrong but what more do you need than a bucket, rake and boots or waders?


Dude don't knock it till you try it....I've been doing blue collar work since I was 13 thank god due to my parents. Let's see how long your back holds up hunched over looking for worms.


----------



## Brian Chadwick (Mar 22, 2015)

*Sheepscot River Bait*



Brian Chadwick said:


> The price of everything has gone up and so the price of worms would also. The money and effort it takes to locate these worms has increased greatly. Being a wormers for over 35 years I can tell you that it's not getting easier !.Now certain groups in Maine are waging a campaign against wormers through legislation and denied access to mudflats.This will not help fill the demand for worms. Also the weather conditions these men and women endure are extreme. These wormer's are dedicated, hard working and it takes a certain work ethic to even attempt it.I hope this gives you an idea about how hard it is to keep making a living by worming. Thanks and good luck fishing !


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Dude don't knock it till you try it....I've been doing blue collar work since I was 13 thank god due to my parents. Let's see how long your back holds up hunched over looking for worms.


I build piers for a living year round. I can appreciate hard work. You haven't lived till you try and hold a 20 tree perpendicular to the earth, standing in ball deep mud, while someone setting an excavators hydraulic hammer on top of it. The slightest bump wants to knock it over. 
So what more do you need than a bucket, a rake, and a pair of waders to catch worms?


----------



## Brian Chadwick (Mar 22, 2015)

The money I spend (chasing) digging worm' s is crazy ! Between gas, tires, pails, hoes, bucket's, repairs, boat, miles of traveling, not to mention time invested, believe me it is not a high paying job ! Still Maine marine worms are probably the most sought out and undoubtedly some of the best salt-water bait available .Bar none !


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Not trying to sound like an ass. It sucks to see anyone forced out of their livelihood. And I didn't mean to imply worming to be easy work, just saying I can relate to playing in the mud.


----------



## Brian Chadwick (Mar 22, 2015)

Didn't take it that way it's all good honest work !


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

What's the point behind the legislation? It's not like you can "damage " a mud flat.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Brian Chadwick said:


> The price of everything has gone up and so the price of worms would also.


Brian,

You can thank our so-called "Government" for that . . . Don't get me started, because I feel a long "Soapbpx Speech" coming on !

Tight Lines !


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Ok, read an article off Google about it. Two fisherys fighting over the same grounds, clamers and wormers. Clamers are forcing wormers off seeding flats.


----------



## Brian Chadwick (Mar 22, 2015)

The legislation is a (conservation ) closure to all fisheries ! In an attempt to fix a problem they created (by incorporating town ordinance) sticking all clammers in small areas instead of state wide they have over harvested their own flats. In a attempt to straighten the ship they point the finger at us.Scientific research says worming is not the prime cause of their depleted clam resource. Acidification of the ocean and green crabs are the main reasons. However they are very well organised with people in Augusta pulling for them. Wormer's have recently form a organisation to represent us.This is far from over since the more they get away with the more they push. In my opinion it will become very difficult to harvest worms they way they have been done for generations !


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Could be headed towards leased grounds?


----------



## Brian Chadwick (Mar 22, 2015)

That's the next move ! Either way the price of worms will reflect this. My hope is that we will find mudflats to dig and keep this market alive, not so much for me but for future generations. My only reason for posting this is to educate the public on what is taking place in the worming industry and why worms are becoming a commodity and harder to obtain. I hope this helps.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Brian thanks for the info. I saw you posted in the other thread about keeping bloodworms alive longer can you give us a more detailed description of the best way to keep them alive? I know with ours we turn the bags a few times a day and they can last for a decent amount of time. I have heard reports of pulling them out of the refrigerator every few days and letting them soak in saltwater for a bit before returning to the bag of seaweed and back to the fridge. I know a lot of people who may only fish once a week and may have left over worms they would like to use a week or two from the purchase date so any increase in time alive would help. I know salting unused worms and freezing them works but any hints you could give to help keep them alive longer would be appreciated.

John


----------



## Brian Chadwick (Mar 22, 2015)

*Sheepscot River Bait*

Take the worms out of the bag of seaweed since the seaweed will cut the worms and the bag will smother them. Let sit in salt-water every couple of days for a few minutes. Make sure you have no cut worms mixed in, they will kill the others. Put in some kind of tray and refrigerate. This should give the worms longer shelf life. I hope this helps. Thanks,then put them in your bag of seaweed and go fishing !!!


----------

